# Install Euro Single Stage Airbag to USA Car



## Sup3rcool (Jan 29, 2014)

*Steering upgrade*

Hi. I have 2013 BMW 535i and I upgraded the steering wheel with the stage 2 airbag. After installing the steering wheel I was able to code the paddle shifters to work without any additional wiring installation. However, my airbag light came on and I scanned the error code and it says "resistance too big" I double checked the wiring and everything is connected properly. Any suggestion ?


----------



## Doruk (May 18, 2017)

Sup3rcool said:


> Hi. I have 2013 BMW 535i and I upgraded the steering wheel with the stage 2 airbag. After installing the steering wheel I was able to code the paddle shifters to work without any additional wiring installation. However, my airbag light came on and I scanned the error code and it says "resistance too big" I double checked the wiring and everything is connected properly. Any suggestion ?


Did you get any luck with this?


----------



## Nachos23 (Sep 1, 2010)

Sup3rcool said:


> Hi. I have 2013 BMW 535i and I upgraded the steering wheel with the stage 2 airbag. After installing the steering wheel I was able to code the paddle shifters to work without any additional wiring installation. However, my airbag light came on and I scanned the error code and it says "resistance too big" I double checked the wiring and everything is connected properly. Any suggestion ?





Doruk said:


> Did you get any luck with this?


The issue is the ECU is looking for a single stage aribag and you've installed a 2-stage airbag.... exactly the opposite I was faced with when I installed the Euro M5 paddleshift wheel into mine, I had to tell it I had a single stage airbag vs 2-stage which is what came from factory....

From my post asking how to code single stage in north american car, so to code a 2-stage would be reverse.....

To use Stage I Airbag in U.S., FDL Code the following:

ACSM => airbag_fahrer_stufe_2 = nicht_aktiv
ACSM => adaptive_airbag_fahrer_vent = nicht_aktiv

Hope this helps!


----------



## Doruk (May 18, 2017)

Nachos23 said:


> The issue is the ECU is looking for a single stage aribag and you've installed a 2-stage airbag.... exactly the opposite I was faced with when I installed the Euro M5 paddleshift wheel into mine, I had to tell it I had a single stage airbag vs 2-stage which is what came from factory....
> 
> From my post asking how to code single stage in north american car, so to code a 2-stage would be reverse.....
> 
> ...


So can we buy steering wheel from europe with single stage airbag and use say bimmercode app to cod eit to work with our US spec cars?

will there be any safety issues? what is single vs dual stage airbags anyways


----------



## Nachos23 (Sep 1, 2010)

Doruk said:


> So can we buy steering wheel from europe with single stage airbag and use say bimmercode app to cod eit to work with our US spec cars?
> 
> will there be any safety issues? what is single vs dual stage airbags anyways


Yes, correct. Buy from Europe and code to work with US cars. We used ISTA+ and eSys to code.

well, my understanding on dual vs single stage is the way they deploy... I think dual stage can inflate differently (maybe due to front seat weight) but they are in use in Europe for our cars so must be safe.... The answers I'm finding in a Google search are bogus as they are incorrect given they are all over the place as to explanation...

It will deploy and since I'm only one driving and I'm a bigger guy I need all the airbag inflation 
i can get. Had an airbag deploy once in an accident and glad it did and wasn't too bad... didn't even damage my glasses which I was wearing


----------



## jsmouse (May 19, 2020)

*Install Euro single stage airbag to US model BMW*

Hi everyone, am having trouble getting response from tokenmaster for access code to launcher pro so I can run esys for this coding project. I saw the thread on how to do this, but to date cannot get launcher pro software. Can anyone help me with this coding so I can safely install a new steering wheel I purchased?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jsmouse said:


> Hi everyone, am having trouble getting response from tokenmaster for access code to launcher pro so I can run esys for this coding project. I saw the thread on how to do this, but to date cannot get launcher pro software. Can anyone help me with this coding so I can safely install a new steering wheel I purchased?


PM sent.


----------



## jsmouse (May 19, 2020)

*Install Euro single stage airbag to US model BMW F10*

Just to confirm, after disabling the stage 2 airbag feature in this way, a stage 1 airbag will work automatically, no additional coding required?



dstrickland said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to confirm for anyone in question that hasn't done additional reading that we completed this today on an F10 within 30min.
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jsmouse said:


> Just to confirm, after disabling the stage 2 airbag feature in this way, a stage 1 airbag will work automatically, no additional coding required?


You are converting Airbag from Dual Stage to Single Stage, as used in Europe and other parts of the world. If they work there, I don't see why wouldn't also work here. But if you are worried about it, stick to Dual Stage Airbag.


----------



## mustkill (Aug 13, 2019)

Hello everyone,
Had deployed few airbags on f36. Replaced all, except steering weel, all resets OK, except 2 errors for wheel airbag, once begin replace it, becomes it is single stage, recoded for single stage, reset everything, and.... Get airbag error on dash, run diagnostic, it see something in module, but no any errors. Diagnostic and resets via ISTA +. Coding via E-Sys. Please any advice to try. Thank you


----------



## Whitef30_ (Nov 5, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, it worked fine. After recoding for Stage I, Airbag Light / Error went away. I can code yours too so long as it is F-Series car. I don't do any E-Series coding.


Can you code in a f30 triple stage airbag to dual stage please if you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Whitef30_ said:


> Can you code in a f30 triple stage airbag to dual stage please if you can email me at [email protected]


Sorry, no idea on Triple Stage,


----------



## joshwynns23 (5 mo ago)

Will the airbag still work if accident is to occur?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

joshwynns23 said:


> Will the airbag still work if accident is to occur?


I can't say for sure, but I don't see why not if properly coded.


----------

